
RIP webOS: Again and for good this time - chaostheory
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/rip-webos-again-and-for-good-this-time/7980
======
soapdog
that was actually a pretty bad article. I am a webOS user and I am a developer
who uses Enyo. Situation is bad at HP but with Open webOS comming, it will not
matter what happens at HP, you can`t kill open source software.

A portion of the Enyo team left for google but the project is there on github.
HP is hiring more people to work on Enyo and anyone can join the forums and
help.

bad articles add nothing, help no one.

------
aaront
Kind of misleading. The webOS engineering team is not leaving, just a few
people in the Enyo team.

